# Lambing....Keep your fingers crossed for us



## RemudaOne (Feb 14, 2012)

I went down to the barn to bottle feed the lambs at 5:00 a.m. and noticed that one of the ewes is in labor and while I didn't want to turn the overhead lights on, it looked like two water bags.  She's very, very flighty so I didn't want to disturb her.  Came back here to the house and will check again in 15 minutes or so.  Please keep your fingers crossed that she does this all on her own.  Out of three lambings, we've had complications with two and I'd like to improve that average a bit!!!
I'll post back as things progress.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 14, 2012)

Sigh..... It wasn't the water bag that I saw.  It's a portion of the placenta.  I'm going to give her until 7:30, if there's no progress I'll have to assist.  The baby was still kicking hard a few minutes ago, but the ewe is not really straining at all.  She's having mild contractions though.  Don't know why we're having so much trouble lambing..... But a nearby friend with a large herd has had an unusually high number of complicated lambings this year too and has lost more lambs and ewes than he has in the past.  Just wish this wasn't so stressful.  

I've only had one lamb that I noticed she was in labor and I came back to the house and the next time I went out (thirty minutes), she was there and the lamb was already nursing. Wish they could all be that way. I'll quit whining now though.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wishing you a problem free birthing!!  Keep us posted when you can


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 14, 2012)

Little ewe lamb didn't make it.  My first loss......Ewe had been at it a long time by the looks of the fluids on the lamb.  Dark orange and pretty dry.  If I had pulled when I first saw her at 5:00, she may have made it.  Starting to wonder if I really should own sheep or not.  I'll chalk this loss up to inexperience.

One of the other ewes looks like she may go today or in the next day or two..... Hopefully, I won't screw that one up.  Now that I've had a chance to sit down, this is hitting me a little hard.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 14, 2012)

awwwww....I'm so sorry   It is likely that this is not your fault and the little one may not have made it no matter what you did.  Don't beat yourself up and hoping your next lambs will be born with no trouble....keep your chin up!


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 14, 2012)

So Sorry the little one didn't make it.   

Don't be too hard on yourself because these things do happen.

Hopefully, the next birth will go very smoothly!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 20, 2012)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> Starting to wonder if I really should own sheep or not.


Well of course you should own sheep - you can learn curve as much as you like but sheep casualties will happen, anything from gouging in the hen feeder to tripple twisted breach bound lambs at silly o clock in the morning.
Any time now our lambs start to arrive and it would be so nice to have a trouble free year but I doubt that will happen


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you all. It was a very tough Valentines morning for me but I think things happen for a reason and a second ewe went into labor not long after we lost the first little lamb. That gave me about 15 minutes to cry over the first lamb. After succesfully pulling the second of two lambs on the second ewe, I felt better. I do realize that casualties are going to happen and I think this just helped me come to grips with that. 

I can't help but be hopeful though, that the last five ewes will all lamb flawlessly, lol  .


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry you lost your lamb.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

so sorry.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 20, 2012)

When you have livestock, you are going to loose some, even thru your best efforts.

I always say..learn from it and realize that second guessing and "What if-ing" will make ya crazy.


----------

